

Ask HN: Feedback on a user acquisition strategy - meetforeal

We’ve built an app to have a live chat with people based on their cool experiences and knowledge. The ultimate goal is to make it easy for you to meet in the real world. http://peoplehunt.me<p>So we thought we could experiment with various user groups to get them having conversations within the app.<p>We searched Google for <i>Quora Travel</i> and saw “What it’s like to be a solo traveler” was a highly SEO’d topic.<p>We were in a hostel at the time, so we decided to interview solo travelers who have a lot of insight they can share with others - we want people to get that they can have live conversations with people who have travelled solo, using PeopleHunt.<p>We posted it on the Quora thread:<p>http://www.quora.com/travel/What-is-it-like-to-travel-solo/answer/Ellen-Dudley/quote/326924<p>But by the time we posted it, too much other stuff had been added, so it didn’t make a dent.<p>Then we posted it on reddit (which was actually more successful)<p>http://redd.it/19lusr<p>So far we’ve seen about a 3% conversion rate, (and we’re going to track them to see if they are good users) but that would mean we need about 10 videos with 330,000 views each to get to our target.<p>Any ideas to increase the conversion rate? We love making videos!<p>Thanks!!
======
codezero
This may not help very much, but at least for Quora, I think your approach was
wrong -- the Quora community is pretty shy about answers which don't include a
full-text answer, or that appear to be obvious attempts to promote a company.

That doesn't mean you can't do it. Here are my suggestions to get more
attention for answers on Quora:

Include a complete personal anecdote, if it's someone else's anecdote, quote
them and specify this clearly, you won't be dinged for that. The video won't
help much, but good images will, used conservatively.

Avoid writing the same answer multiple times, this will not help you get your
answer seen on Quora. Try to tailor the answer to the question asked and try
to write the answer in a way that will compel people to follow the link at the
bottom.

